# exporter emails de mail vers outlook



## hifibuff (28 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,
J'aurai besoin de transferer mes emails qui se trouvent dans ma boite de reception mail(plus de 21.000 mails) vers un autre programme fonctionnant sous pc type outlook express ou autre; le but etant d avoir ma boite mail sous bootcamp ou sur mon pc de bureau (je dispose d un MBP 2.33). Il est vraiment vital que je dispose de mes mails sous bootcamp et surtout sur mon pc de bureau pour mon travail, j ai tout essaye jusqu ici sans trouve de solutions valables. Si quelqu'un sait quoi faire je suis preneur. Merci d'avance


----------



## BernardRey (29 Avril 2007)

Ce serait déjà intéressant que tu expliques ce que tu entends par "j'ai tout essayé", ça permettrait de se faire une idée de ce que tu considère comme solution "non valable" 

- est-ce que tu as essayé de passer par un compte IMAP ?
- est-ce que tu as essayé de passer par Entourage, qui permet de sauvegarder individuellement les messages au format .eml et donc le transfert vers Outlook Express (c'est un peu fastidieux, parce qu'il faut le faire par petits paquets de moins de 200 messages, si je me souviens bien, mais bon) ?

- Si oui, pourquoi est-ce que ça ne convient pas ? Que faudrait-il pour que ça te convienne ?


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Avril 2007)

Mail, Outlook, Entourage ce serait pas des logiciels Internet ?

Pour les logiciels Internet, voir le forum "Internet".

Circulez


----------



## hifibuff (29 Avril 2007)

BernardRey a dit:


> Ce serait déjà intéressant que tu expliques ce que tu entends par "j'ai tout essayé", ça permettrait de se faire une idée de ce que tu considère comme solution "non valable"
> 
> - est-ce que tu as essayé de passer par un compte IMAP ?
> - est-ce que tu as essayé de passer par Entourage, qui permet de sauvegarder individuellement les messages au format .eml et donc le transfert vers Outlook Express (c'est un peu fastidieux, parce qu'il faut le faire par petits paquets de moins de 200 messages, si je me souviens bien, mais bon) ?
> ...



Merci d'avoir pris le temps de repondre. Ce que j'entends par tout essayé c'est tenter d'exporter mes emails. J'ai en vain, chercher à trandferer mes mails depuis mail vers un dossier par exemple, qui serait ensuite utilisable via bootcamp ou sur mon pc de bureau. Je n'avais pas envisager la possiblité de faire appel à une application externe. Qu'enteds-tu par compte IMAP? Pour ce qui est de entourage je ne connais pas ce que tu a l'air d'indiquer devrait permettre d'arriver à mes fins (enregistrer les mails en .eml)
Merci du tuyau


----------



## BernardRey (29 Avril 2007)

hifibuff a dit:


> Qu'enteds-tu par compte IMAP ?


Un format de messagerie différent de POP, où on laisse les messages sur le serveur. Pratiquement tous les hébergeurs proposent ce format. Pour des précisions, voir par ici.



hifibuff a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de entourage je ne connais pas ce que tu a l'air d'indiquer devrait permettre d'arriver à mes fins (enregistrer les mails en .eml)


Tu peux le faire avec la version démo, téléchargeable sur mactopia


----------

